

Skream, online time-series Clojure library with sketches - someben
http://skream.in/

======
someben
Will try to put together some benchmarks for the cooler sketches & summary
stats. Doing mutual information across two millisecond streams could be pretty
convincing!

------
fantanfantan
As someone who is unfamiliar with these algorithms I would love to see some
benchmarks on the memory vs accuracy trade off for each.

------
prospero
see also:
[https://github.com/ztellman/narrator](https://github.com/ztellman/narrator)

------
sidgup
Demo?

~~~
zo1
I couldn't find one, either. Perhaps the author should re-think this before
re-posting to HN. I was genuinely curious, but just don't have the time.

